# 2005 Sacramento Kings Training Camp Thread



## Peja Vu

I'll be updating this as players are added to the roster

1. Mike Bibby
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="BIBBY, MIKE" TITLE="BIBBY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/BIBBY, MIKE.jpg">

2. Bonzi Wells
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WELLS, BONZI" TITLE="WELLS, BONZI" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/grizzlies/WELLS, BONZI.jpg">

3. Peja Stojakovic
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" TITLE="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/STOJAKOVIC, PEJA.jpg">

4. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" TITLE="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/blazers/ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF.jpg">

5. Brad Miller
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, BRAD" TITLE="MILLER, BRAD" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MILLER, BRAD.jpg">

6. Kenny Thomas
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KENNY" TITLE="THOMAS, KENNY" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/THOMAS, KENNY.jpg">

7. Brian Skinner
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SKINNER, BRIAN" TITLE="SKINNER, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/SKINNER, BRIAN.jpg">

8. Corliss Williamson
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" TITLE="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/WILLIAMSON, CORLISS.jpg">

9. Kevin Martin
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MARTIN, KEVIN" TITLE="MARTIN, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MARTIN, KEVIN.jpg">

10. Francisco Garcia









11. Jason Hart 
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="HART, JASON" TITLE="HART, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/HART, JASON.jpg">

12. Jamal Sampson
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SAMPSON, JAMAL" TITLE="SAMPSON, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/SAMPSON, JAMAL.jpg">

13. Luis Flores
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="FLORES, LUIS" TITLE="FLORES, LUIS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/warriors/FLORES, LUIS.jpg">

14. Rickey Paulding









15. Ronnie Price









16. Erik Daniels
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="DANIELS, ERIK" TITLE="DANIELS, ERIK" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/DANIELS, ERIK.jpg">

17. Luke Schenscher









18. Eric Sandrin


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2005 Sacramento Kings Training Camp Roster Thread*



> New faces will arrive for training camp come Oct. 3. League rules allow 20 players in camp, though Petrie said he plans on having 18.


So it is down to 3 more players. Hopefully one if Anwar....


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2005 Sacramento Kings Training Camp Roster Thread (Camp Opens In 9 Days!)*

Kings notes: Camp to open Oct. 3 



> The Kings open training camp Oct. 3, beginning with the annual Media Day at the team's training facility adjacent to Arco Arena.
> 
> The Kings' first official practice will be Oct. 4.
> 
> The team's annual Fandemonium event, in which fans can interact with players, will be Saturday, Oct. 8, at Arco Arena at 7 p.m.
> 
> The Kings break camp on Monday, Oct. 9, in preparation for their preseason home opener against the Dallas Mavericks on Oct. 10, at Arco Arena.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

VIDEO HERE!!!


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day!*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day!*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

LOL at Paulding's jersey. I don't think this is a good sign for him....


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

why?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

Kings ready to open camp after media day work 



> Peja Stojakovic had done his share of talking, 90-minutes plus with countless reporters after a five-month hiatus from the daily chaos at the Arco Arena practice facility.
> 
> "What's my job?" Stojakovic jokingly asked.
> 
> "To answer questions," a reporter responded.
> 
> The Kings' job descriptions changed for a few hours Monday, as the team held its annual media day that serves as the unofficial season tipoff party. The real work starts tomorrow, when training camp begins for the team that may be the biggest mystery in the NBA. They added forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim and shooting guard Bonzi Wells, lost super-reserve Bobby Jackson and short-term shooter Cuttino Mobley, and plugged the gaps with reserves who are at once promising and unproven.
> 
> If that first day is any indicator, there is much work to be done, with only four players (Mike Bibby, Stojakovic, Brad Miller and Kevin Martin) who were at last year's camp. The Kings will hold two practices on the first day, a virtual crash course for parts new and old. If new forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim is any sort of team spokesman, the transition is a workable one.
> 
> "Most of these guys that are here are unselfish, so I think that'll make it easier," said Abdur-Rahim, who came to the Kings as a free agent from Portland in August. "I don't think it will be hard. It's all expectations and all of that other stuff right now. None of it really matters until we throw the ball up for that first regular season game. I think we'll see then."


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

The Kings at camp: Breaking down the Kings' training camp roster


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

Yes! Great read. Looks like the 03-04 Peja is back with that look.


----------



## Peja Vu

*AP: Kings thinking defense in first days of training camp*

The Sacramento Kings have a new look and new firepower, but the first day of training camp was all about their usual problem: defense. 



> The Kings opened camp at their training complex Monday, four weeks before the season opener against the New Orleans Hornets in Oklahoma City on Nov. 1. Sacramento's projected starters are five proven NBA scorers: Bonzi Wells, Mike Bibby, Brad Miller, Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Peja Stojakovic.
> 
> The real question is whether those five players and their supporting cast can put clamps on teams defensively.
> 
> "Yeah, on paper we look like one of the top starting fives in the league," Wells said. "We know we can score. But we have to stop guys on the other end. That's what it is all about."
> 
> Sacramento coach Rick Adelman said the restructured roster is probably an opportunity for the Kings to solidify the defensive end.
> 
> "In the last couple of years, our defense hasn't been as good as it was three years ago," Adelman said. "It's not like we haven't emphasized it, but we are not going to become better as a team unless we have more of a commitment at that end of the court. With different personnel, I think we have a chance to change that. We have to have some shot-blockers in there, and some people who are willing to take charges."
> 
> The Kings were the NBA's second highest-scoring team last season while making the playoffs for the seventh straight year under Adelman. But Sacramento lost its first-round series for the first time since 2000 when Ray Allen, Jerome James and the Seattle SuperSonics roared right past the Kings' attempts at defense.
> 
> While Adelman knows the Kings' defense must get better, their offense must remain strong while integrating two new starters and a handful of new reserves.
> 
> "I've got to find out if this team can be efficient offensively as we have been in the past," Adelman said. "I can have this team scoring 92 points a game real easy by walking it up the court, but if we only win 32 games, I don't think anybody is going to be happy about that. Teams like San Antonio and Detroit ... most of their guys are good at (defense). Our team, for the most part, is very good at the offensive end."
> 
> Bibby hasn't exactly established himself as a defensive stopper during his seven NBA seasons, but the veteran point guard wants that skill etched in his repertoire.
> 
> "Not a lot of people in this league can guard anybody one-on-one," Bibby said. "So in regards to that, I'm going to play my hardest. If that's not the best, hopefully my teammates will be there to help me out. Team defense is the best thing that can happen."


More in the link...


----------



## Twix

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

Thanks for the pics!! Looks good!


----------



## Twix

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*



Starbury03 said:


> why?


Probably because he may get cut soon... ?


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*

A new NBA season: Kings' experiment begins - A host of newcomers has to blend with a good core


----------



## Peja Vu

*Kings Notes: Skinner's thumbs are good, Anwar's second chance, Peja's summer...*

Kings Notes: It's a big thumbs up by Skinner to his health


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Kings Media Day! (Video and lots of Pictures!)*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Kings Notes: Skinner's thumbs are good, Anwar's second chance, Peja's summer...*

I think Skinner will be a big part of our team if we want to win the title, so he gotta stay healthy.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Adelman: Bonzi needs to get in shape*

Heard this on Monty's show. He said this when he was addressing the media after today's practice...:sigh:


----------



## Peja Vu

Some stuff from today's practice:

-Bonzi said this season should be easy for him...with Peja and Mike being such great shooters, he doesn't anticipate being doubled much.

-Adelman had to stop the old guys (Bib, Brad, Peja) from doing some things from last year. He wants to change things from last year, keep some stuff they did...

-Adelman talked about Bonzi and SAR's ability to post up, something the team really hasn't had.

-Peja says it is a new start, the team can't relax and have to come prepared every night.

-Skinner says the team is going to be really good.


----------



## Peja Vu

Ailene Voisin: Some fire in the belly would benefit the Kings 

Kings Notes: Competition is intense at two backup positions 
Talks about the battle for back up SF and 3rd point guard

Kings Camp Buzz: Day 1 
Notes, Q & A with Hart


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:



> Ailene Voisin: Some fire in the belly would benefit the Kings
> 
> Kings Notes: Competition is intense at two backup positions
> Talks about the battle for back up SF and 3rd point guard
> 
> Kings Camp Buzz: Day 1
> Notes, Q & A with Hart



Can you post the summury because I seem to have forgoten my password for bee.


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> Can you post the summury because I seem to have forgoten my password for bee.


http://www.bugmenot.com/view.php?url=http://www.sacbee.com/


Ailene Voisin: Some fire in the belly would benefit the Kings 
She talks about how it is a good thing that KT wants to start, talks about how it is all about Defense.

Kings Notes: Competition is intense at two backup positions 



> The early priority is finding a backup for small forward Peja Stojakovic, a job that could be won by players with opposite styles in Corliss Williamson and rookie Francisco García.
> 
> "I don't know who's going to play that spot," coach Rick Adelman said. "Other than Francisco, we have a lot of natural power forwards. If one of them can defend the three spot, that would help us a lot. If they have to guard Peja, then we'll find out a lot about them."
> 
> Which would explain why García and Stojakovic went toe-to-toe at one point, a friendly but fiery one-on-one matchup that gave Adelman an early look at whether his draft pick could handle his star. Shooting guards Bonzi Wells and Kevin Martin faced off, as well, not necessarily to determine a starter but for the sake of competition itself. But the tightest logjam is at point guard.
> 
> The late addition of Denver castoff Luis Flores to the roster gives Adelman three points guards behind Mike Bibby whom he's high on, as Flores joins fifth-year player Jason Hart and rookie Ronnie Price. And although Hart would seem to have the apparent edge because of his potency and paycheck ($1.54 million this season), even he said he's assuming nothing.
> 
> "I'm not going to rely on that," Hart said. "I'm competing, against the nonguaranteeds and the guaranteeds. Everybody. We've got some good young players, and even though I'm older, I'm learning from them, too."
> 
> Flores, who led the Nuggets in scoring during summer league but later was waived, took the first day seriously. He kept shooting even after the second practice, alone on the floor.
> 
> "It's going to be real tight with Jason and Ronnie and me," Flores said. "They're very competitive, play very hard, but I also understand it's an opportunity for me to come in and make the roster, so I'll be willing to do anything possible to accomplish that."


Kings Camp Buzz: Day 1 
Talks about Peja loading a truck up of donated stuff for Hurricane victims. Here's the Q & A with Hart:



> Q: You were the all-time steals leader at Syracuse, which fits since your new team has been preaching defense lately. What's the secret to a steal?
> 
> A: Filling the lanes. You've got to think: I'm the all-time steals leader, and we played zone. We didn't press. I take pride in that. I have a knack for getting around the ball.
> 
> Q: You're a Lakers fan in Kings land and not afraid to admit it. Anybody given you a hard time about it around town?
> 
> A: Not yet, but once we start beating them, I'm sure (they) will. My family said they're rooting for me, but they're still Lakers fans.
> 
> Q: As a sociology major in college, dissect the culture of the Kings fan.
> 
> A: Kings fans are like Duke fans. They're energetic and crazy about their players. In other NBA cities, fans come out to see who's there (in the crowd). In Sacramento, they're there to support their team night in and night out.


----------



## Pejavlade

October 5, 2005 - Day Two



> Thank god for no more two-a-days, at least that’s what most of the team was thinking after Tuesday’s double practice.
> 
> Anwar Ferguson was so tired after the double session that he went to his hotel room and fell asleep without eating dinner last night, and was still feeling tired after Wednesday’s three-hour session.
> 
> So far there are a couple of interesting battles that the coaching staff has been looking at. Kenny Thomas has been matched up with Shareef Abdur-Rahim in pretty much every scrimmage, while Francisco Garcia has squared off against Peja Stojakovic. Garcia presents Peja with a nice test because of his quickness and length.
> 
> Another good battle is for the third point guard spot, with rookie Ronnie Price taking on Luis Flores. One thing that is noticeable about Price after two days is that the kid is definitely not scared to shoot the ball.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kevin Martin is still battling cramps and sat out part of Wedneday because he wasn’t hydrated enough.
> 
> Since camp invitee Lonnie Jones is out of camp with a broken foot, the Kings announced late in practice that the team was adding another big body in center Luke Schenscher, claimed off waivers from Denver.


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> October 5, 2005 - Day Two
> 
> Since camp invitee Lonnie Jones is out of camp with a broken foot, the Kings announced late in practice that the team was adding another big body in center Luke Schenscher, claimed off waivers from Denver.


Updated roster in the first post.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings Notes: A big man comes aboard 




> Any NBA coach or executive will tell you.
> 
> You never can be short on 7-footers at this time of year, or ever. With that, the Kings claimed center Luke Schenscher off waivers from the Denver Nuggets on Wednesday to fill out the camp roster to 20 players.
> 
> Schenscher fills the void left by Lonnie Jones, a 7-foot rookie from Ball State who couldn't report due to a broken foot.
> 
> Schenscher, a rookie from Georgia Tech, can block shots and rebound and has shown promise with his offensive game, including a hook shot. He's plenty big at 7-foot-1 and 255 pounds but not powerful or brutish, and he surely will be introduced to the Kings' weight room.
> 
> The first high school student to make the Australian national team, Schenscher played four years at Georgia Tech, helping the Yellow Jackets reach the 2004 NCAA championship game.
> 
> "(President of basketball operations Geoff Petrie) and I talked about it and felt it was worth picking him up," coach Rick Adelman said. "It's a minimum contact; let's see what the guy can do. Big guys are sometimes hard to find, and you never know how they're going to develop. It was definitely worth the gamble."
> 
> Schenscher will have his first practice today.
> 
> *Martin impresses Miller* - Center Brad Miller said he was pleased to see Kevin Martin looking better and stronger in camp. The second-year guard tirelessly worked on his game this summer.
> 
> "I was glad to see the way (Martin) worked," Miller said. "As much as I go home now, the first couple years (in the league) I stayed around most of the summer, and that's pretty much what you've got to do. Work out with the coaches, do what they want and work on what they want you to work on.
> 
> "It's a lot easier the second year. You know what the (heck) is going on and feel a lot more comfortable."
> 
> *Love those guards* - Two days in, Adelman likes what he sees at point guard, and he said the talent, depth and competition are the talk of camp.
> 
> Besides starter Mike Bibby, the Kings have Jason Hart, Ronnie Price and Luis Flores. Hart is the biggest of the three at 6-3, and Price and Flores are blurs with the dribble or on drives.
> 
> "I didn't realize (how good) they all were," Adelman said. "Our point guards are very good. Flores is really good. They all competed really well."
> 
> The thankless challenge, Adelman said, is getting all of them on the floor, or any of the reserves and long shots, for that matter.
> 
> "It's hard to get them all into the scrimmages," he said. "We need to have the main guys on the floor a lot. When they're out, they sit and get stiff. It is the hardest thing. It's hard because they don't get a chance like the other guys to stay on the floor for a lengthy time."
> 
> *Rebound, good man *- Jamal Sampson knows exactly how he'll make the Kings' roster: snag every rebound as if you're the next Ben Wallace.
> 
> "Without a doubt, what I can bring this team is rebounding," the fourth-year veteran from Cal said. "Every team needs a rebounder, especially a team like this with so many shooters."


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings Camp Buzz: Day 2 

Bibby's tired, Anwar can't gain weight, and:



> *Move of the day*
> Peja Stojakovic was coming down on the left wing, crossed over, went to the middle of the lane and laid it in despite tight coverage. Yes, folks, he has added to his game.
> 
> *Camping with Jamal Sampson*
> At 6-foot-11, he has an NBA body with an endless wingspan, and his best chance of making the Kings' roster is as an active, productive rebounder. Sampson averaged 5.3 rebounds in 23 games for Charlotte last season.
> 
> Q: Back on the West Coast, does it feel like home?
> 
> A: I grew up in Cali (California), in SoCal, and lived in Cali my whole life, so I'm a Cali guy. Yeah, it's home.
> 
> Q: Any other sports for you growing up in Cali?
> 
> A: I tried baseball, but I found out that basketball was my thing. About the ninth grade, I realized this was my future.
> 
> Q: Were you any good with a baseball?
> 
> A: I was a pitcher. I had a strong arm but no control. Absolutely none.
> 
> Q: Your favorite team growing up?
> 
> A: Celtics.
> 
> Q: In the heart of Lakers country, that was allowed?
> 
> A: Hated the Lakers, loved the Celtics as a real diehard. Loved Larry Bird and Kevin McHale.


----------



## Peja Vu

Training Camp Blog Updated - Day 3 & 4


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings camp buzz: Day 3 
*
Move of the day*
Point guard Ronnie Price dove at halfcourt to intercept a pass, then got the ball back off a tip as he broke for the basket. The 6-foot-2 rookie finished the play that he started, dunking left-handed from the right side with Mike Bibby on his heels.

*Battling Bonzi*
The kudos keep rolling in for second-year guard Kevin Martin. After Day 1, it was center Brad Miller hailing the young one for his progress. After Day 3, it was fellow shooting guard Bonzi Wells.

"Kevin's been killing me," Wells said. "He's got that young boy energy. He's 21 or 22 (actually 22), and he hasn't logged that many games on those legs, so he's like a whirlwind up and down the court. It sometimes takes a young pup like that to help an old veteran like me keep my intensity high."

*Camping with Francisco García*
The moves have only gotten longer for the Kings rookie, who took his bags from the Dominican Republic to the Bronx as a teenager and now finds himself in Sacramento. After another day of energy and execution, the 6-foot-7 guard-forward out of Louisville stepped aside to discuss lighter matters.

Q: You're a Red Sox fan despite having lived blocks away from Yankee stadium. How did that happen?

A: They've got a lot of Dominicans on the team. They're my friends ...

Q: How are you handling yourself with the Red Sox down 0-2 in the playoffs?

A: Oh, it's OK. With what happened last year, we've got a lot of experience. I'm not worried about it.

Q: Did you ever play baseball?

A: Yeah, third base. Never played here in America, though.

Q: Now that you're settled in Sacramento, what do you do in your spare time?

A: Just be here in the gym and get my rest. Just focus on the season coming up.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: They're running nonstop 

Bonzi isn't in 'basketball shape', Sampson suffered a mild ankle sprain but he continued playing, Brad has an RV in the parking lot, K-Mart got cramps, Aussie Luke's first day in Sac.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: García starts emoting less, absorbing more 
Some nice notes on Garcia, plus:

*KINGS CAMP BUZZ * DAY 4
Move of the day*
The ongoing anything-you-can-do-I-can-do-better battle at point guard has been spilling over into the post-practice time. First, it was Luis Flores who kept shooting until everyone was gone after Day 1, only to be matched after Day 2 by rookie Ronnie Price. Day 3 was a tie between Flores and Price, and Jason Hart joined in after Day 4. He was the last one shooting, though Flores stayed long after as well while Price pumped iron.

*Napoleon complex*
Funny for a man who wakes up in the morning at 7-foot-2 to have a Napoleon complex, but this one is different. Ever since the hit movie "Napoleon Dynamite" was released last year, new camp center Luke Schenscher, with the frazzled hair and long face, has been told he's a look-alike to the goofy main character.

"I get that all the time," said Schenscher, who was picked out of Georgia Tech in the second round by Denver before coming to Kings camp.

Here's to betting he'd rather be dubbed "dynamite" by Kings coach Rick Adelman.

*Camping with Anwar Ferguson*
It's always the weight question with Ferguson, whose 7-foot frame and 200-pound listing spark endless inquiries about his diet. So as the big man out of the University of Houston returned for his second camp with the Kings, we threw a few new ones his way after practice.

Q: What veterans are toughest on the young guys?

A: Brad Miller.

Q: What does he do?

A: I was here last year, and he had us out here in some really tight shorts. He hid all of our shorts. And we'd have to get them stuff; buy them things they don't even need like tampons, dog food.

Q: What do you do in your spare time?

A: Right now, not much. I'm normally tired right now after practice.

Q: Do you play any video games?

A: Yeah, my favorite is "Mortal Kombat."


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: Adelman experiments with camp matchups 



> The Kings' coach operates on the playing floor, observing, scheming, plotting, looking ahead. He has rolled out different lineups in training camp scrimmages, with the action always frenetic and exhausting and the coach trying to figure out exactly what he has.
> 
> Saturday, every matchup had intrigue. There was Brad Miller going against Brian Skinner, Mike Bibby checking Jason Hart, Kenny Thomas working against Peja Stojakovic, Shareef Abdur-Rahim finding out that Corliss Williamson still is a load inside and Kevin Martin imploring his youthful will against veteran Bonzi Wells.
> 
> That's 10 proven players and one formidable rotation.
> 
> So far, Adelman likes what he sees - players coming together and the potential.
> 
> "The guys so far have been very willing to pass to each other, and that's something that needs to carry over into games," Adelman said. "We have to find out who's going to play. It's going to be hard deciding who gets the minutes, how many minutes people will get. They've adjusted well to what we're trying to do.
> 
> "Everything is so new. We're trying to get a sense of what guys can do. So far, they've responded. Every day we've mixed it up with people playing with different people."


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings camp buzz: Day 5 



> *Camping with Eric Sandrin*
> The 6-foot-8 forward from Seattle Pacific hadn't made much noise until Saturday, when he threw down a dunk over 7-footer Anwar Ferguson. The rookie was kind enough to make some more noise after practice, too.
> 
> Q: You played for the Harlem Globetrotters last year. What kind of experience was that?
> 
> A: That's the best experience I've had playing basketball, seeing the smiles on the kids' faces. Every kid growing up playing basketball had two dreams: either playing in the NBA or playing for the Harlem Globetrotters.
> 
> Q: Who on the Kings would make the best Globetrotter?
> 
> A: I don't know, maybe Brad Miller?
> 
> Q: OK, who would be the worst Globetrotter?
> 
> A: I don't know, maybe Brad Miller?
> 
> Q: What's the No. 1 thing you have to prove in training camp?
> 
> A: That I belong to be here and that I deserve to be here. That there's a spot on this team that I can help contribute to and make this team better.


----------



## Peja Vu

Peja Vu said:


> I'll be updating this as players are added to the roster
> 
> 1. Mike Bibby
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="BIBBY, MIKE" TITLE="BIBBY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/BIBBY, MIKE.jpg">
> 
> 2. Bonzi Wells
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WELLS, BONZI" TITLE="WELLS, BONZI" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/grizzlies/WELLS, BONZI.jpg">
> 
> 3. Peja Stojakovic
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" TITLE="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/STOJAKOVIC, PEJA.jpg">
> 
> 4. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" TITLE="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/blazers/ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF.jpg">
> 
> 5. Brad Miller
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, BRAD" TITLE="MILLER, BRAD" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MILLER, BRAD.jpg">
> 
> 6. Kenny Thomas
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KENNY" TITLE="THOMAS, KENNY" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/THOMAS, KENNY.jpg">
> 
> 7. Brian Skinner
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SKINNER, BRIAN" TITLE="SKINNER, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/SKINNER, BRIAN.jpg">
> 
> 8. Corliss Williamson
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" TITLE="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/WILLIAMSON, CORLISS.jpg">
> 
> 9. Kevin Martin
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MARTIN, KEVIN" TITLE="MARTIN, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MARTIN, KEVIN.jpg">
> 
> 10. Francisco Garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. Jason Hart
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="HART, JASON" TITLE="HART, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/HART, JASON.jpg">
> 
> 12. Jamal Sampson
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SAMPSON, JAMAL" TITLE="SAMPSON, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/SAMPSON, JAMAL.jpg">
> 
> 13. Luis Flores
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="FLORES, LUIS" TITLE="FLORES, LUIS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/warriors/FLORES, LUIS.jpg">
> 
> 14. Rickey Paulding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Ronnie Price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16. Erik Daniels
> <IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="DANIELS, ERIK" TITLE="DANIELS, ERIK" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/DANIELS, ERIK.jpg">
> 
> 17. Luke Schenscher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18. Eric Sandrin


Updated.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: With preseason opening soon, the rotation isn't a sure thing 



> At the moment, Rick Adelman isn't sure who will start Tuesday night in a preseason opener against the Dallas Mavericks, when a week of training camp yields to an actual game.
> 
> For that matter, the Kings coach doesn't know who will get the ax, with the first cuts coming today after practice or after the Dallas contest. But he does know he has a pretty darn good roster, with some nice rewards.
> 
> For starters, no injuries of note. And, Adelman said, everyone has bought into the concept of passing.
> 
> "Everyone's been willing to share the ball, to do what we want to do," he said. "It's been a really good week. I know we have 11 guys who are solid players."
> 
> Adelman said he's anxious to see how the rotation works. Who emerges as the starting power forward remains a topic of intrigue. Is it Kenny Thomas, the returning starter, or newcomer Shareef Abdur-Rahim?
> 
> The first glimpse comes Tuesday. Both have had good camps. Both want the job.
> 
> "They're used to a certain amount of minutes and a role," Adelman said. "That's going to be my biggest problem ... It comes down to how the players accept (their roles). We have a good group. A player can't get caught up in if he doesn't start. Can he be an effective member of the team, a valuable member?"
> 
> And this spin.
> 
> "If you're a positive and you have a contract anyway, what else is there?" Adelman said. "You're making good money. You're on a good team. You're part of the success here.
> 
> "That's the bottom line, and if a guy doesn't accept that, it's not going to work."
> 
> Adelman said the thirst for minutes and roles go well beyond Thomas and Abdur-Rahim.
> 
> "There's probably going to be a couple of other guys who think they should be on the floor more (and they) may have more of a gripe," Adelman said. "But that's the way it is in this league, (players want to play). I think it'll all work out."


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings camp buzz: Day 6 



> *Camping with Luis Flores*
> After some brief stints with Golden State and Denver last season, the point guard from the Dominican Republic hopes good health and a good camp results in a good roster spot.
> 
> Q: You seemed to be winning sprints in some practices. Are you the fastest guy on this team?
> 
> A: No, not by far. I just want to push myself to be in the best shape possible. Mike Bibby thinks he's the fastest, so I'm not really trying to hear it from him.
> 
> Q: With a year in the NBA, what's the biggest lesson you've learned?
> 
> A: Patience.
> 
> Q: You're a Yankees fan and (teammate) Francisco García is a Red Sox fan. Is there a lot of talk between you guys?
> 
> A: Definitely. Every time the Red Sox score, I get a phone call letting me know. Anytime the Yankees play the Red Sox, we make sure we watch it together.


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu

Roster logjam 



> After the Kings' first cuts Monday consisted of forward Dan Langhi and center Anwar Ferguson, there are five more to be made and, in truth, fewer than five players worthy of the ax. The Kings are high on young point guards Luis Flores and Ronnie Price, but only one likely will stay. They also must choose between big men Jamal Sampson and Luke Schenscher.
> 
> "If we have two young guys - and we like them (both) - I don't know," Adelman said. "Maybe we'll have a talk with the owners and say, What do you want to do here?"
> 
> Flores, who played in 16 games with Denver and Golden State last season, is itching to get started just like the rest of the squad.
> 
> "I think tomorrow and the next couple of games will be an opportunity for myself to show that I understand the concept of our offense, and I can run the team," Flores said. "I can't wait. You get kind of tired of playing each other every day. You want some new blood."


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings camp buzz: Day 7 



> Coach's corner
> Lately, all the talk surrounding the improvement of second-year guard Kevin Martin has been looking ahead. How good can he be? What will he offer in the coming season? But after Monday's practice, Kings coach Rick Adelman looked back on Martin's rookie campaign.
> 
> "I think he was pretty wide-eyed last year," Adelman said. "I'm not sure he knew he belonged, even though he was a first-round pick. I think that's why Maurice (Evans) did better than he did.
> 
> "Maurice had been overseas, been in the league a little bit. He was more ready to play, and Kevin was still trying to find himself. I think Kevin's a totally different personality this year than he was last year.
> 
> "He's a much better player than what people have seen. But again, will he take that into a game? I have high hopes for him. Give him credit. He really busted his tail last summer."
> 
> Move of the day
> Peja Stojakovic had his stroke down Monday, as he sank nearly every jumper he attempted in a five-on-five scrimmage near the end of practice. He even knocked one down off the dribble, shaking his defender near the top of the arc and hitting nothing but net.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: Kings' middle men are finally healthy 

Kings buzz 



> *Poisonous presence*
> It was the closest Brad Miller has come to being poison in the locker room, when the "dirtball," as one Kings employee called him, had poison ivy rashes on his face, arms and legs after Wednesday's practice.
> 
> "I don't know where I got it," said Miller, who practiced despite the condition.
> *
> Move of the day*
> Point guard Ronnie Price takes home his second MOTD award for his twister-like move in the paint during a five-on-five scrimmage. Price cut in the lane, jabbed right, then spun left to blow past two Kings for the layup.
> 
> *Coach likes Hart*
> With the backdrop of an awful night for the Kings behind him, point guard Jason Hart came out of the first preseason game looking golden. Tuesday, he was one of the rare Kings active on both ends of the floor.
> 
> "I like Jason," Rick Adelman said. "I think he gives us energy off the bench. He makes shots, doesn't make mistakes."
> 
> *Parting shot*
> Mike Bibby couldn't let Kenny Thomas get on with his media session before joking with the power forward that he was a ball hog in the preseason opener.
> 
> "We took the same amount of shots," Thomas said. "He took eight. I took eight. He's just trying to be funny."


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: Long shots nervous as cuts loom 


> Soon, Rick Adelman and Geoff Petrie become the Grim Reaper, the bearer of bad news.
> 
> They'll bring a player into an office, sit him down and inform him that his days in Sacramento are done. Cuts are the most thankless task of training camp, but because NBA teams are not allowed to carry 18 players for the regular season, the ax drops. Everyone was spared Thursday, but the long shots remain nervous.
> 
> "It's always tough when you let a guy go," said Adelman, the Kings' coach, who generally makes those decisions with Petrie, the club's president of basketball operations. "A lot of times it's a guy who has done well in camp and he's played well, but there are no spots for him. Sometimes a guy knows it's coming, and sometimes he doesn't. You tell them 'Thanks' and hope you can help them in the long run (through experience or recommendation)."
> 
> Players scrambling for a Kings jersey include guards Luis Flores, Rickey Paulding and Ronnie Price; forwards Eric Sandrin, Jamal Sampson and Erik Daniels; and center Luke Schenscher.
> 
> Jason Hart has been on both ends. He's secure now, with a set role as a reserve guard. But he has been cut before, including late, which carves deepest.
> 
> "Players who have contracts have to realize how lucky they are," Hart said. "It's definitely humbling when you get cut, but if being let go means you're not good enough, that's their opinion. You can't believe it. It's perseverance. You have to get hungrier."
> *
> K-Mart, one year later* - A year ago, Kevin Martin said he was so nervous, he shook in his hightops. Now he's settled in, no longer the rookie.
> 
> "I feel more poised, and I'm not trying to do everything," the guard said.
> *
> Hello, friend *- Martin saw some time as a reserve last season, but he certainly was on his toes often in practice checking Cuttino Mobley. They'll meet again tonight when the Kings play the Clippers in an exhibition game in Los Angeles.
> 
> "He's good," Martin said of Mobley. "He can isolate you, he's a great ballhandler, and he's left handed. I had to work hard on him, or he'd embarrass me."


More in article...

Kings buzz


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: Adelman is mixing, matching 



> For the in-case-it-wasn't-obvious news flash of the day: Project Kings, 2005-06, could take awhile.
> Two games into the preseason, the progress reports from coach Rick Adelman have been tidy enough to fit on a 3-by-5 card. With his reworked roster, Adelman has been doing more observing and less deciding, fiddling with starting lineups and combinations simply because it's tough to judge what you haven't seen.
> 
> Forwards Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Kenny Thomas have started once each, though they also shared the floor at different times. Shooting guards Kevin Martin and Francisco García, who were seemingly competing going into training camp, have received ample minutes and even played together.
> The mixes are endless, with the nucleus of point guard Mike Bibby, forward Peja Stojakovic and center Brad Miller the only near-constant. The chemistry chore doesn't get any easier with only six preseason games remaining, including tonight's against Golden State.
> 
> "You have to see how these guys play together," Adelman said. "I've got to find a rotation, find out what's going to be good for this team, what gives us the best chance to win."


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu

Rick Adelman Q&A 

Cover K-Mart, Francisco, and the PF battle.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings buzz 



> *
> Move of the day*
> Standing on the left side, small forward Corliss Williamson threw a pass under his leg and across court to point guard Luis Flores, who buried an 18-foot shot.
> 
> *Liking Luke*
> Even if 7-foot-2 center Luke Schenscher doesn't make the Kings' roster, assistant Pete Carril said his long-term prospects in the NBA bode well.
> 
> "I like Luke down the road, two or three years from now," Carril said. "Seven-foot-two guys aren't easy to find."


----------



## Peja Vu

1. Mike Bibby
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="BIBBY, MIKE" TITLE="BIBBY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/BIBBY, MIKE.jpg">

2. Bonzi Wells
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WELLS, BONZI" TITLE="WELLS, BONZI" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/grizzlies/WELLS, BONZI.jpg">

3. Peja Stojakovic
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" TITLE="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/STOJAKOVIC, PEJA.jpg">

4. Shareef Abdur-Rahim
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" TITLE="ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/blazers/ABDUR-RAHIM, SHAREEF.jpg">

5. Brad Miller
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, BRAD" TITLE="MILLER, BRAD" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MILLER, BRAD.jpg">

6. Kenny Thomas
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KENNY" TITLE="THOMAS, KENNY" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/THOMAS, KENNY.jpg">

7. Brian Skinner
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SKINNER, BRIAN" TITLE="SKINNER, BRIAN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/SKINNER, BRIAN.jpg">

8. Corliss Williamson
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" TITLE="WILLIAMSON, CORLISS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/sixers/WILLIAMSON, CORLISS.jpg">

9. Kevin Martin
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="MARTIN, KEVIN" TITLE="MARTIN, KEVIN" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/kings/MARTIN, KEVIN.jpg">

10. Francisco Garcia









11. Jason Hart 
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="HART, JASON" TITLE="HART, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/HART, JASON.jpg">

12. Jamal Sampson
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="SAMPSON, JAMAL" TITLE="SAMPSON, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/bobcats/SAMPSON, JAMAL.jpg">

13. Luis Flores
<IMG WIDTH=50 HEIGHT=75 BORDER=0 ALT="FLORES, LUIS" TITLE="FLORES, LUIS" SRC="/img/headshots/50x75/warriors/FLORES, LUIS.jpg">

14. Ronnie Price









15. Luke Schenscher









16. Eric Sandrin


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings notes: Teammates take notice of Sandrin's play 



> He's a 6-foot-8 leaper, solid in build at 225 pounds, with a soft shot and a penchant for throwing down some of the most emphatic dunks in Kings practice this month.
> 
> Eric Sandrin has "player" written all over his potential page. But for all of his outlandish ability, he's fighting a numbers game. He's a forward on a team chock full of them. He has survived two rounds of cuts already, and for a fellow who attended tiny Seattle Pacific, that already qualifies as a quantum leap.
> 
> "(Camp) has been the greatest experience," the 26-year old Sandrin said. "Every single day has been the best day. Making the team, it's up to coach (Rick) Adelman and Mr. (Geoff) Petrie. If they think I can help this team, I'll stay. If it's a numbers game and they have too many forwards... it's out of my hands."
> 
> Sandrin has drawn rave reviews from teammates. He even has made Bonzi Wells wonder what sort of blood runs through his veins.
> 
> "He plays so hard," said Wells. "I get tired and ask him, 'You tired yet? No, I'm fine.' He's a great athlete with great bounce in his legs. All he needs is some time."
> 
> And that's not easy when the Kings are trying to figure out a rotation with forwards Peja Stojakovic, Kenny Thomas, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Corliss Williamson, Francisco García and Jamal Sampson. Too many bodies, not enough room.
> 
> "He's been working hard, but it's been hard to get him in," Adelman said. "We're pretty loaded. He just needs more experience."


----------

